# Google Chromecast findet WLAN nicht!



## Remington91 (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich habe mir den Google Chromecast-Stick gekauft und habe nun Probleme beim einrichten. Mir wird angezeigt das mein WLAN nicht eingeschaltet wäre. Es ist jedoch an. Habe auch schon einige Lösungsvorschläge für dieses Problem die im Internet zu finden sind ausprobiert.

 

In der Fritzbox Benutzeroberfläche habe ich schon die Funkkanal-Einstellungen manuell angepasst und einen mehrere Kanäle zwischen Kanal 1-11 getestet. Hat nichts gebracht. Bei den gefundenen WLAN-Funknetzen taucht allerdings Chromecast**** unter Kanal 1 und mit einer MAC-Adresse auf. Also muss es doch irgendwie gefunden worden sein.

 

Ich habe den DNS Server IPv6 und IPv4 auf die Google DNS Adressen geändert und auch das hat nichts gebracht  (Soll bei manchen geholfen haben).

 

Eine Möglichkeit die noch angegeben wurde ist die AP-Isolation. Allerdings finde ich nichts dergleichen in den Einstellungen der Fritzbox. 

 

Vielleicht hatte jemand das selbe Problem und eine Lösung parat oder ein paar Ideen.

 

 

 

Zur Info. Ich habe eine Fritzbox 6340 und auf meinem Pc, der mittels LAN an das Netzwerk angeschlossen ist, läuft unter Win 8.1. 

 

 

Gruß Remington


----------



## squats (6. Mai 2015)

hast du denn andere Geräte z.b. Smartphone die sich mit dem WLAN verbinden lassen


----------



## Remington91 (6. Mai 2015)

Ja. Mein Smartphone, meine Xbox und mein Drucker verbinden sich problemlos mit dem WLAN.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. Mai 2015)

ändere mal den namen vom wlan. also unter funknetznamen vom router, hilft meistens.


----------



## Remington91 (9. Mai 2015)

Auch das hat leider nichts bewirkt. Das muss doch irgendwie hinzubekommen sein. Wär schade wenn ich das Ding zurück schicken müsste.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (9. Mai 2015)

werden von dem chromecast dingens denn andere wlan netze erkannt? wenn nein, dann würde ich das teil einschicken. wenn andere gefunden weden.... gute frage nächste frage. dann hängt auf jeden fall ein knoten quer irgendwo.

 

ich würde es einschicken, so oder so. hast ja nun auch schon alles ausprobiert. gibt nur graue haare und wlan ist sowieso so eine geschichte immer.


----------



## squats (9. Mai 2015)

WLAN/SSID evtl. verborgen/versteckt?


----------



## Remington91 (9. Mai 2015)

werden von dem chromecast dingens denn andere wlan netze erkannt?
Nein. Er gibt mir da auch keine Auswahl, Es kommt lediglich die Meldung vom deaktivierten WLAN.

 


 

 

WLAN/SSID evtl. verborgen/versteckt?
Ich denke nicht, Andere Geräte finden das WLAN problemlos.

 

Ich warte jetzt nochmal das Wochenende ob da vielleicht noch etwas kommt aber ich denke ich werde es dann nächste Woche zurück schicken.

 

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit anderen Alternativen zum Streamen?


----------



## Tikume (9. Mai 2015)

Ich kann nur sagen, ich habe diese Probleme mit Chromecast nicht. Einmal fand mein Smartphone den Chromecast nicht mehr, da half zurücksetzen vom Chromecast.

 

Ansonsten kann ich den Amazon Fire TV empfehlen. Hab mir da noch per Sideload Kodi drauf gezogen und das streamen von Dateien aufm Rechner klappt praktisch praktisch perfekt. Auch bei  Untertiteln.


----------



## Remington91 (11. Mai 2015)

Habe es nun geschafft Chromecast einzurichten. Allerdings nur über die Handyapp. Die Einrichtung über den PC hatte immernoch nicht funktioniert. Erklären kann ich es mir nicht aber nun läuft es.


----------



## Tikume (11. Mai 2015)

Ich gebe zu dass ich die Einrichtung da nie über den PC versucht habe


----------



## Remington91 (11. Mai 2015)

Am WLAN Router kann es nicht gelegen haben. Über das Smartphone hat es ja funktioniert. Das wurmt mich echt


----------

